
Deep Learning Use Cases - gk1
http://www.slideshare.net/dominodatalab/data-science-popup-seattle-deep-learning-use-cases
======
Pamar
I am a bit disappointed... from the title I immediately thought that someone
had applied Deep Learning techniques to a large set of Use Cases (UML or
whatever) and found something interesting :-/

